# Liberty 3



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Just installed liberty 3 and I have a few questions. Where are the lock screens that I saw on twitter? I already had rom tool box pro now I have two can I uninstall one of them? And is the customizer the same as the one you pay for if not I will gladly pay the 5 Bucks I have paid for all liberty's and jrummys apps and roms.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

IIRC, there were still a few things to work out with the new lockscreens so they will be in the next build. And I have Rom Toolbox Pro as well, and after installing this new release I got the free version. You can go ahead and uninstall that one, I did. And the customizer right now has like the blur/aosp options, pulldown text, etc. (What's shown in the release thread applies to everyone, regardless of having the paid/free toolbox kinda thing), so you should be all set. Hope this helps ya!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

